# Production lugged fixed/single speed frames



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Just curious what's out there.

Soma Van Ness
Wabi Special
"PB" from Bike Island (that's the old Fuji frame, right?)
Steel Wool Limited
Alien

What else am I missing?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Love Commander said:


> Just curious what's out there.
> 
> Soma Van Ness
> Wabi Special
> ...


FUJI has one too...or they did...it begins with an O but I can't remember it's name


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Bianchi?*



Dave Hickey said:


> FUJI has one too...or they did...it begins with an O but I can't remember it's name


I thought Bianchi was doing one similar to the Dolomiti, but I can't find it now.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Fuji Obey, I think.

Bought a Wabi Classic recently—I'm a sucker for Reynolds tubing.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

It is the Fuji Obey. This SE Premium Brew frame I bought from Ben's Cycles is very similar, if not the same.https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fixed said:


> I thought Bianchi was doing one similar to the Dolomiti, but I can't find it now.



They do...they have a limited edition for 2010


----------



## DDolan (Nov 3, 2007)

seeborough said:


> It is the Fuji Obey. This SE Premium Brew frame I bought from Ben's Cycles if very similar, if not the same.https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


Oh geeze, thank goodness it doesn't have rack and fender mounts or I'd have a lot of thinking to do...


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Don't forget the Soma Delancey









I guess steelwool bicycles could be considered production though they do have a custom line

And of course Rivendell


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

On One Poacher

Mercian

Flyn G


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

DDolan said:


> Oh geeze, thank goodness it doesn't have rack and fender mounts or I'd have a lot of thinking to do...


That's kind of the problem I'm running into and one of the reasons I started this thread. Basically, I want a lugged single speed or fixed that can fit 28mm tires and fenders. I don't want to go custom since this is going to be a lock-up bike and I don't feel like leaving $2k worth of bike alone on a rack or watch it's paint slowly get mangled from being locked up. But I still want something easy on the eyes, hence lugged. The Steel Wool frame almost nails it, but there are some design features that I just can't get past that kind of ruin it for me. The Wabi bike is definitely nice and what I may end up getting (Reynolds 725, yes, please). Not being able to fit fenders isn't a deal killer, but it would be nice.

Anyway, keep it coming. Thanks for the replies so far. Cheers.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

FlynG said:


> On One Poacher


Wow. I didn't know On-One had a lugged frame. Sold out in my size, but I'm not in any hurry. Thanks for the link.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

P.S.: At $249 from BI, it's a _very_ nice ride.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Masi Speciale Fixed Ultimate (Nekkid)


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Cinelli Super Corsa Pista

http://www.gvhbikes.com/


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

David Loving said:


> Cinelli Super Corsa Pista
> 
> http://www.gvhbikes.com/


I'd kill for one of those. But given the OP's initial query, that's not something he'd want to lock up outside a train station. And he'd probably blow the budget on just the frame and fork. 

It sounds like he wants more "road" geometry than "track" and possibly the option for tires bigger than a 700x25. For that reason alone I'd skip the Obey (and it's virtually identical SE Premium Brew), as well as the Masi, nice though they are.

The Soma Delancy is a good choice and that new On One Poacher is really nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

wim said:


> Fuji Obey, I think.
> 
> Bought a Wabi Classic recently—I'm a sucker for Reynolds tubing.


Did you get the 2009, or the 2010?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Brian2010 said:


> Did you get the 2009, or the 2010?


2009—see the Wabi thread.


----------

